# Spalted maple safe for cutting boards?



## Seamus0559 (Mar 17, 2013)

I was able to pick up about 60-70 live edge spalted maple boards for free recently, along with some live edge spalted poplar slabs. I'm wondering if there is any concern to using this for cutting boards, given the mold/fungus that causes the spalting. Any info would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## RRBOU (Feb 15, 2012)

I have used it to make cutting boards. As far as I know once dry the fungas is iinurt. I thought abought activating the fungus with moisture but gave up on that after several years using this wood for cutting boards. They make some dramaric end grain cutting boards.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

I don't think it is a problem except for the fact that some of the wood will be soft if it has been spalting too long.


----------

